# Red Cherry's: Nocturnal or just elusive?



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

I think they are just afraid of your fish.Mine are out and about all the time but their tankmates dont pose a threat to them.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

They are definitely terrified of the gouramis. Those gouramis will undoubtedly eat any babies they see.


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

I would have thought they might even eat the smaller adults too.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree with all above. They will come out when it's safe, they're quite smart really!

My shrimp never seem to sleep, they tend to go group feeding so to speak at night more often though..


-Andrew


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

My shrimp are out 24/7 too. I swear they don't ever sleep because they're constantly on the move. I have so many RCS I can't tell if they're more active at night or during the day cause I see them all the time.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Ditto with the constant activity, 24/7.


----------



## mcoletti (Mar 2, 2007)

*Found 'em*

I guess I just wasn't looking hard enough or in the right spots. I spent a few minutes looking and I was easily able to locate ten or more of them. It seems that they like sticking around a plastic ornament near the center of the tank and the Java Ferns around it. Considering what everyone has said about the Gourami, I guess this is where they feel safe. I snapped a few pics and they seem to have pretty good color.



















One near an Amano


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah! You can see her saddle too. It won't be long before they drop, so you can see her eggs soon.  If all goes well, you'll have lil cherries all over the place! hehehe That's if your fish don't fnd them first and make a snack out of them


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

They look happy where they are!!

-Andrew


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

so what time do you guys feed them if they're out 24/7?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Whenever I feel like it.

SERIOUSLY! I fed them last night some algae that I've been culturing on my HOB and a few days ago I fed them around 3pm, I feed them whenever...

-Andrew


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

*The shrimp*

I feed mine whenever aswell I feed them almost every day usually every seccond day but day or night doesnt matter because they wil swarm the food when ever i put it in! Just a quick question... How long after they develop the saddle until they will be "eggs" on the bottem of the female.


----------

